# Happy Mommies Day To All You Senior Forum Mommies!!!!!!!



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

www.time.com/4771354/mothers-day-history-origins/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothers_Day
















I hope all you SF mommies get all your toys and dollies for that special day.

I LUV U ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2021)

When is Mother's Day this year?  It's not here yet in the USA.


----------



## Gaer (May 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> When is Mother's Day this year?  It's not here yet in the USA.


hahaha!  I was just going to  ask that!


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

In the UK it was in March


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

It’s May 9th here in Canada   this year.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 163022
> 
> www.time.com/4771354/mothers-day-history-origins/
> 
> ...


I think you meant ‘doilies.’

Not dollies


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> When is Mother's Day this year?  It's not here yet in the USA.





Gaer said:


> hahaha!  I was just going to  ask that!





hollydolly said:


> In the UK it was in March





Keesha said:


> It’s May 9th here in Canada   this year.





Keesha said:


> I think you meant ‘doilies.’
> View attachment 163035
> Not dollies
> View attachment 163037



UMMMMMMMMMMM Okay, let's try this LayDees.

If there is one toy human figurine it would be this:



Also known as a doll.

So now if there are (or is it) is more then one toy human figurine what would it or they be called?



1. Doll X 5
2. Dolls
3. Slang 1: Dollies
4. Slang 2: Dolly's 
5. I may not always be right but I am never wrong
6. I think I bit off more then I could chew

HMD, I luv U all


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

Mothers Day is Sunday May 9th 2021 00.01AM


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2021)

That's a week from today here in the usa then, good to know, thanks.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMM Okay, let's try this LayDees.
> 
> If there is one toy human figurine it would be this:
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought about those dollies too.
My mind was more on what most mothers would get on Mother’s Day and dollies didn’t come to mind but it does sound like fun. I’m not a mom so what do I know. My girls get me flowers every year.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yeah I thought about those dollies too.
> My mind was more on what most mothers would get on Mother’s Day and dollies didn’t come to mind but it does sound like fun. I’m not a mom so what do I know. My girls get me flowers every year.



Hey K you don't have to be a mom to be loved. We all luv U just for who  U R, know that.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

Thank you FastTrax


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2021)




----------

